

It might be time for software engineers to unionize - pdeuchler
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/it-might-be-time-for-software-engineers-especially-in-silicon-valley-to-unionize/

======
hlieberman
Amen. Even as someone who is starting his own company, I fully support the
idea of unions. Not just for our benefit; just as civil engineers have
responsibilities that are wider than just their employers, we have ethical
obligations to society that can transcend what our employers ask us to do.
Software should make the world a better place, not worse, and it's our
responsibility to make sure that we stand up in protest when we are asked to
do things that aren't ethical.

------
joshdance
I don't understand the attraction of a union. And I did read the article. All
of my personal interactions with unions have been negative. Literally all.
That doesn't mean that they don't provide benefits, I just personally don't
see them.

------
jjoonathan
It's one thing to know that the game is rigged in someone else's favor. It's
another to watch the HN admins bury a post on unionization straight to page 6
mere seconds after it reached the front page (I saw the upvote count, so I'm
80% sure it didn't happen organically). Really brings it home.

~~~
__Joker
Yes, pretty weird. Although, I am not sure if it is intentional. The
submission before the OP(on the sixth page) is having vote count 9 and of 2113
days back. May be some ranking algorithm glitch.

~~~
jjoonathan
Almost certainly not a glitch. As you saw, this post is buried among posts
that are significantly older AND have lower votes. In the screenshots of the
admin interface I recall seeing a "bury" option and wondering what it was for.
Now I know :-)

EDIT: or not. I found the old post, I must have misremembered the bit about
having a "slide off the front page" option:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972217)

